

British Airways will host an 11-hour hackathon in the sky - jellyksong
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/20/british-airways-will-host-an-11-hour-hackathon-in-the-sky/

======
anonfunction
Apply here: <http://ungroundedthinking.com/>

